# Upper control arm gussets GMT 800 Hobby Plowing



## Zrxpilot (Jan 27, 2012)

Have an 05 2500 HD std cab longbox, big block gasser, auto. No snow plow prep. 850 lb plow, plenty of ballast, doing timbrens, turning up the torsion bars a bit.

Looks like the upper control arms are the weak link with this truck. Is this issue going to hit everyone with a similar configuration or is this something that is seen only with trucks doing heavy service?

I have 2, maybe 3 600' driveways when it snows.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

you basically have the same truck i do with the exception of the big block and allison and for no more than it costs i highly recommend adding the gussets. this little bit or preventive maintenance could save you a bundle in the long run.


----------



## 98K3500 (Oct 28, 2013)

Lot of talk about the " frame-issues" on GM's near the aforementioned mounts. 

I've not seen cracking personally, but it probably has more to do with plow selection and how hard it's being used than anything else. That being said, In-laws have a '96 K3500 with a Boss 8.2V on it that's been beaten to death by uncaring employees plowing a large motel lot. No gussets, and no cracking (yet). 

I'm having a Sno Way 29HD mounted on my '98. I plan to have gussets installed. Seems like a no-brainier since it's not that involved, which means not that expensive (around here at least). 

Funny thing is, I asked the plow dealer about gussets and he looked at me like I was crazy. "Not necessary" we're his exact words. He deals Sno Way, Boss, Western, and Fischer...


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

I've seen many cracked and a few upper front diff brackets tore off the frame. These were on Duramax trucks that run big plows / heavy loads in the rear / programs for performance and of course a heavy foot. 
Of course these were commercial used trucks in lake effect plow areas were they pushed alot of snow. 
So yes if your truck falls in the class of use I would put them in. Heck the 01-02 HDs had them from the factory!!


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I have seen some frames cracked up front. Not as many as the mid frame break tho. I see a ton of Chevy trucks with the frame cracked at mid-point between the bed and cab.

Saw this on driving down a main road here and would not go over 35 mph. Even in the 55 zone ! :realmad:
Every time he hit any bump at all or surge in pavement the truck was banging in the middle and had a re-bounce of at least a half mile.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

BowTieDmax;1668834 said:


> I've seen many cracked and a few upper front diff brackets tore off the frame. *These were on Duramax trucks that run big plows / heavy loads in the rear / programs for performance and of course a heavy foot.
> Of course these were commercial used trucks in lake effect plow areas were they pushed alot of snow. *
> So yes if your truck falls in the class of use I would put them in. Heck the 01-02 HDs had them from the factory!!


Oh Crap. I think he means me.


----------



## BowTieDmax (Nov 25, 2003)

Mark13;1668965 said:


> Oh Crap. I think he means me.


Me too!! Lol


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

REAPER;1668955 said:


> I have seen some frames cracked up front. Not as many as the mid frame break tho. I see a ton of Chevy trucks with the frame cracked at mid-point between the bed and cab.
> 
> Saw this on driving down a main road here and would not go over 35 mph. Even in the 55 zone ! :realmad:
> Every time he hit any bump at all or surge in pavement the truck was banging in the middle and had a re-bounce of at least a half mile.
> ...


I had a 94 GMC 1500 regular cab 4x4 a few years ago and it broke in the same place as the one in the pics, there has been many 88-98 1500 2wd & 4wd trucks in my family that broke the same way. They were all regular cab trucks.


----------

